# Best Zoom Lens for Under $700USD



## wamguy89 (May 21, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering what you all thought the best macro/zoom lens (something in the 18-400mm range...?  I know that's a very wide range, but actually it just needs to go up to at least 200mm) for a Canon Rebel Xsi is in this price range...  I'd like a lot of clarity/sharpness and hopefully a large aperture for low-light situations...  I have been looking at some Tamrons which look really nice, but if you have some ideas, please let me know!  Thanks!!


----------



## benhasajeep (May 21, 2009)

For that price range and wanting a fast f/2.8 lens.  Your choices are 3rd party lenses.  Now most will say go with Canon L but thats not anywere near your budget.  The Tamron will give you very good results.  Yes the Canon L will technically give you better shots.  But, from what I have read the Tamron is a good lens.  It may be a little slower in AF, it may be a little louder.  But your also spending half as much.  I think most would be happy with the Tamron.  Especailly if moving from a much slower 5.6 or even 6.3 telephoto zoom.


----------



## KmH (May 21, 2009)

benhasajeep said:


> For that price range and wanting a fast f/2.8 lens. Your choices are 3rd party lenses. Now most will say go with Canon L but thats not anywere near your budget. The Tamron will give you very good results. Yes the Canon L will technically give you better shots. But, from what I have read the Tamron is a good lens. It may be a little slower in AF, it may be a little louder. But your also spending half as much. I think most would be happy with the Tamron. Especailly if moving from a much slower 5.6 or even 6.3 telephoto zoom.


Look at Sigma zooms too.


----------



## wamguy89 (May 21, 2009)

I've heard great things about the Tamron lenses like this one:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Tamron-18-270mm-3-5-6-3-Aspherical-Canon/dp/B001DYE1B6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1242947191&sr=8-3]Amazon.com: Tamron AF 18-270mm f/3.5-6.3 Di II VC LD Aspherical IF Macro Zoom Lens for Canon DSLR Cameras: Electronics[/ame]

Do you think that's the best option?


----------

